

Direct2D in FireFox Nightlies - TNO
http://www.basschouten.com/blog1.php/2010/03/02/presenting-direct2d-hardware-acceleratio

======
TNO
Hans Schmucker also has a video demo: <http://www.tapper-
ware.net/files/stresstest.comparison.ogg>

The test page: [http://www.tapper-
ware.net/stable/web.dom.stresstest.transfo...](http://www.tapper-
ware.net/stable/web.dom.stresstest.transform/)

